# Was left at home alone again........Another day off.



## N3OKI (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I have gone and done it had another day off (with b-day money in pocket). Went to the local gun show and picked up the stripped lower. Placed an order to stag arms for the internals and stock....This is what I have come up with so far. $281.00 invested so far. When complete should be about $125.00 cheaper than ordering a prebuilt from stag. Going to use on of there model 2h uppers for the top.









































































Wonder when my wife will learn not to leave me alone...LOL:smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Your gonna have some fun now - I'll tell you :anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Home alone with money will result in gun purchases every time.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, guess not a good idea to leave you home alone with cash.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Too much free time oh and money.


----------

